

USB-C vs. USB 3.1: What’s the difference? - X-combinator
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/197145-reversible-usb-type-c-finally-on-its-way-alongside-usb-3-1s-10gbit-performance

======
actsasbuffoon
> USB 3.1 will continue to lag Intel’s high-speed standard (Thunderbolt), but
> as bandwidth rises this gap becomes increasingly academic.

This may be true of bandwidth, but to the best of my knowledge Thunderbolt is
vastly superior in terms of latency. I've heard Thunderbolt likened to
pluggable PCI-Express, which is to say that it's both low latency and high
bandwidth. USB may be closing the bandwidth gap, but without reworking the way
USB is integrated into most motherboards it's going to continue to have
latency that isn't well suited to certain tasks.

This isn't an issue if devices continue to ship with Thunderbolt in addition
to USB-c, but the new MacBook comes with a single USB-c connector and nothing
else.

~~~
MengerSponge
The new MacBook isn't designed to be used by anyone who needs super low
latency attached device access. It looks like a lovely Facebook/blogging
machine to me.

I'd watch Apple's Pro lines--if they take thunderbolt away, then we can break
out the pitchforks.

------
Someone1234
This is going to put companies like Dell in an awkward position. For the
longest time people have been asking them to produce several universal PSUs,
but instead at least in the consumer space they keep producing a new
incompatible brick every year or so, now sometimes shipping with chips in them
to assure nobody can make generic/compatible ones.

So if USB-C laptop charging becomes popular, what will Dell do? Conform and
lose the golden egg which is PSU sales, or keep doing what they're doing and
let their competition gain ground?

PS - Yes, Dell already somewhat produces a "universal" PSU for their business
grade laptops. As does Lenovo with their Thinkpad line(s). However in the
consumer space few if anybody does.

~~~
eloisant
This is bound to happen, just like it happen for mobile phones (except
iPhone).

~~~
AlyssaRowan
Indeed, I wouldn't be shocked if the existing micro-USB standard for charging
mobile devices in the EU is replaced/supplanted with USB 3.1 Type-C. It'd make
a _lot_ of sense, all round.

------
X-combinator
Yahoo: [https://www.yahoo.com/tech/the-upcoming-usb-c-cable-is-
about...](https://www.yahoo.com/tech/the-upcoming-usb-c-cable-is-about-to-
make-your-113370835629.html)

